# Winnie/Cutfoot



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Anyone been out fishing much lately? I am going to be in the area on Wed. and will be either fishing or hunting. Has the fall walleye bite started yet?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

My Dad was up there a little over a week ago. They caught some, not a whole lot. I'm sure since then things have been heating up though. Northerns were hitting too.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Didn't see anyone fishing the lake this weekend, but did see some people in the tailrace.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks guys I will let you know how we do tomorrow.


----------

